# pathology



## purpleprism

After that embryo topic, i was just wondering if anyone else on here shares my utter hate for general pathology... i would also be open to any reccomendations along the lines of small and concise books that'll get me through the year


----------



## maik7upurz

if you know your physiology well, general patho is basically a disruption of that. Board Review Series or Patho made ridiculously simple are good books to give you the high points. Otherwise know the main definetions and stuff it isnt really that bad.. unless your including microbiology in there, then ya sucks


----------



## Fikstor

I didn't enjoy my pahtology class but I think it has mor eto do with the method of the class rather than the pathology class itself. I believe good physiology is a must when studying pathology, it makes everything so much easier.


----------



## atenolol

Pathology is the basis of medicine. As I once read online:

"As goes your Path, so goes your Medicine."


----------



## kamal

pathology is the master of medicine so more read more love it.


----------



## khannadia

how can we study patho,any easy way


----------



## Dr_Fawad

Patho is not an easy subject indeed, don't read from robbins, try "Harsh Mohan", its very simple, well written, and easy to remember. 

All the best


----------

